# Amp impedance question



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got a Weber Headphone Tap. My question relates to impedance. Weber's site suggests the dummy load in the Headphone Tap is nominally 8 ohms. I'm using a blackfaceTwin Reverb head (4 ohms), a Weber Z-Matcher, and a 68 Bandmaster cabinet (16 ohms).
Normally I'd set the Z-Matcher so the amp sees 4 ohms and the speaker sees 16. Now that I've got the headphone tap inline, would it be better to set the Z-Matcher so that the amp sees 8 ohms? In other words, would the amp more likely be happy with a consistent mismatch at 8 ohms than a variable load of either 4 or 8 depending on whether the speaker is switched on or off?

By the way, the Weber Headphone Tap's a great piece. I've finally found a way to leave small amps with headphone jacks behind and practice with something decent.


----------

